# Curl frans on griffon, oldschool steam tank & high elf command units/ballista



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey all,

Found some more old models i don't and wont be using.

In good condition nothing is broken, just needs some tlc to get back on the table.

PM me offers/disguss prices if your interested please.

happy to mail and im in the south of England.

Many thanks


----------

